# modded lancer vs 2nd gen altima



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=130056


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i hope so, regular lancers are so slow. i've taken them in my mom's nissan quest. now if it was an evo, then that'd be something.


----------

